# Florida Tournament Calendar Jan / Feb 2004



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

January 2004 

Jan. 2-4: Key Largo Sailfish Challenge, Key Largo. Contact Tom Hamilton, (305) 853-9840; e-mail: [email protected]. 

Jan. 6-10: Pelican Yacht Billfish Tournament, Fort Pierce. Contact Vonnie Loftin, (772) 464-4411. 

Jan. 9-11: Holiday Isle Sailfish Tournament, Islamorada. All-release tournament. Contact Eileen McGuire, (305) 664-2321, ext. 622; e-mail: [email protected]. 

Jan. 9-11: John Muscarello Kingfish Tournament, Islamorada. Proceeds benefit the American Heart Association. Contact Greg Gore, (305) 872-0650; e-mail: [email protected]. 

Jan. 10-11: SST Big Red 1/Pro Slam, St. Augustine. Call (407) 678-0083; www.sstbigred1.com. 

Jan. 13-17: Invitational Gold Cup Team Tournament, Palm Beach. Contact Ann Sodahl, (561) 844-0206; e-mail: [email protected]. 

Jan. 14-17: Bahamas Wahoo Championship, Leg Two, Chub Cay, Berry Islands. Call Raul Miranda, (305) 234-7386, or Sue Graves, (954) 456-1840; www.bahamaswahoo.com. 

Jan. 14-18: Sailfish Point Sailfish Tournament, Stuart. Call (772) 225-1700. 

Jan. 15-17: Cheeca Lodge Presidential Sailfish Tournament, Islamorada. Contact Warren Miller, (305) 517-4456; e-mail: [email protected]. 

Jan. 15-17: SST Big Red 1/Pro Slam, New Smyrna. Call (407) 678-0083; www.sstbigred1.com. 

Jan. 15-18: Fort Pierce Sailfish Derby, Fort Pierce. Contact Chriss Berkeley, (772) 464-5885. 

Jan. 19-20: Captain Al Flutie Over the Hill Rip-Off, Islamorada. Challenges anglers ages 50 and over to catch and release the most sailfish. Contact Allan McLeod, (305) 852-7703 or Bill Kelly, (305) 394-5333. 

Jan. 21-22: Islamorada Fishing Club Sailfish Tournament, Islamorada. Limited to 25 boat entries, two anglers per boat. Contact Jan Moore, (305) 664-4735; e-amil: [email protected]. 

Jan. 22-25: The Mayor’s Cup World-Class Billfish Tournament, Miami. Contact Tony Albelo, (305) 8252; www.MatorsCupTournament.com; e-mail: [email protected]. 

Jan. 23-24: 14th Annual Swamp Guides Fishing Tournament, Islamorada. Limited to 60 boas, two anglers per boat. Contact Sherri Trice, (305) 664-3864; e-mail: [email protected]. 

Jan. 23-25: Annual Marina Shoot-Out, Stuart. Call (772) 486-0180 or (772) 215-3082. 

Jan. 24-25: SST Big Red 1/Pro Slam, Titusville. Call (407) 678-0083; www.sstbigred1.com. 

Jan. 24-26: Hog's Breath King Mackerel Tournament, Key West. Contact Lee Murray, (305) 296-0364; e-mail: [email protected]. 

Jan. 27-30: Spice Island Billfish Tournament, St. Georges’s, Grenada. Call (473) 444-2220; e-mail: [email protected]. 

Jan. 28-Feb. 1: Pro International Billfish Tour, Palm Beach. Call (866) 776-6568; www.probillfishing.com. 

February 2004 

Feb. 4-7: Bahamas Wahoo Championship, Leg Three, Port Lucaya Marina, Grand Bahama Island. Call Raul Miranda, (305) 234-7386, or Sue Graves, (954) 456-1840; www.bahamaswahoo.com. 

Feb. 6-8: Islamorada Women’s Sailfish Tournament, Islamorada. Contact Tammie Gurgiolo, (305) 852-9337; e-mail: [email protected]. 

Feb. 14-15: SST Big Red 1/Pro Slam, Cocoa Beach. Call (407) 678-0083; www.sstbigred1.com. 

Feb. 20-21: Capt. Leon Shell Memorial Billfish Tournament, Key Colony Beach. Contact James Allen, (305) 743-3804; e-mail: [email protected]. 

Feb. 21-22: SST Big Red 1/Pro Slam, Fort Pierce. Call (407) 678-0083; www.sstbigred1.com. 

Feb. 26-March 1: Pro International Billfish Tour, JacÃ³, Costa Rica. Call (866) 776-6568; www.probillfishing.com. 

Feb. 28-29: SST Big Red 1/Pro Slam, Naples. Call (407) 678-0083; www.sstbigred1.com.


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

*hey koz*

Looking at all the touneys you are in, I'd say you like to fish...lol

todd


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

We need to get Sandflea in one of those Sailfish Tournaments .


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

man i would love to fish one of them things, i just want to catch something with a bill on the front of its face


----------

